# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El Ayuntamiento privatizará el agua antes del 1 de mayo del 2009

## Embalses

*El Ayuntamiento privatizará el agua antes del 1 de mayo del 2009* 
*Redacción
12/11/2008**El período de contratación será de 25 años y el Consistorio percibirá entre 7 y 15 millones por la prestación del servicio.*

 			 		  El agua de capital dejará de ser titularidad municipal antes del 1 de mayo de 2009. Así lo han anunciado los ediles Jaime Carnicero y Juan Antonio de las Heras, después de que este miércoles finalizaran los trabajos de los técnicos del Ayuntamiento para la elaboración de los pliegos de condiciones técnicas y administrativos que han de regir el concurso que determine que empresa se encargará de gestionar el abastecimiento de agua en la capital
  Una vez finalizadas los trabajos de elaboración de los pliegos, el Ayuntamiento ha convocado la comisión de contratación que elaborará su dictamen y que se reunirá el próximo lunes. Un día más tarde, la Junta Local de Gobierno aprobará los pliegos de condiciones y se iniciará entonces el procedimiento administrativo para la adjudicación definitiva de este servicio.
 El Ayuntamiento percibirá por la prestación de este servicio, que se prolongará durante los próximos 25 años, un montante que oscila entre los 7 y 15 millones de euros. Asimismo, se establece un canon anual a través de el cual entre el 3 y el 8% de la facturación anual del consumo total de la ciudad de la ciudad de Guadalajara lo recibirá el Ayuntamiento. Además, se establece un plan de infraestructuras, que tiene que acometer la empresa concesionaria.
 Como todo concurso, las empresas podrán conseguir un máximo de 100 puntos, con la siguiente distribución: una puntuación máxima de 35 puntos; para el canon anual, 15; para el plan de inversiones, 20;para el proyecto de organización, 15 y para el plan director, 15. Aquellas empresas que quieran optar a esta licitación deberán acreditar solvencia económica, técnica y profesional.

 El Ayuntamiento, por su parte, creará una comisión de control y seguimiento de esta concesión, que tendrá la obligación de reunirse una vez, cada seis meses y que estará compuesta por un miembro del equipo de Gobierno, el secretario general de esta corporación, el interventor, técnicos municipales y delegados de la adjudicataria.

 La concesionaria tendrá, entre otras deberes, las siguientes obligaciones: abastecimiento de agua potable; explotación, conservación y mantenimiento de las redes de abastecimiento, instalación de los contadores de consumo de agua; reparación de cada una de las fugas que surjan en la ciudad de Guadalajara y conservación de toda la red de alcantarillado, reponiendo todas las instalaciones que están obsoletas en la ciudad de Guadalajara.

http://lacronica.net/frontend/lacron...86227783-vst20

----------

